# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  pour I.I.S., impossible d'installer la compression dynamique

## boughate

Bonjour  tous ::): 

voil le souci
mon ordi, son O.S. c'est Windows 10 family
I.I.S. est install normalement, avec A.S.P.N.E.T.

Quand, dans les fonctionnalits de Windows, je veux installer la compression dynamique, C EST IMPOSSIBLE!
Quelqu'un a-t-il un lment d'explication?
Mon I.I.S. est install, mais pas de compression dynamique!

Pourtant, dans les modules d'I.I.S., j'ai ajout le fichier compdyn.dll...
MAIS, pas de compression dynamique
si quelqu'un peut m'aider...

Amicalement ::):

----------

